# hello everyone



## saint166 (Jul 18, 2008)

im a new member here and i live in sask home of the pesky gopher lol . even our football mascot is a gopher . go riders go  . when i was a kid i had a .177 slavia and it was a great gun . today i just bought a beast lol . a walther falcon hunter .22 cal . seems like a good gun for the money . came with a 3-9x44 scope . if anyone has one any feedback would be great . the reviews i have read so far about it have been glowing


----------

